# Olhar as coisas.



## intruder

Olá amigos.
Imaginem a situação, estou numa praia desacompanhado e queria dar una mergulhada. Lá perto tem uma moça sentada na areia. A frase abaixo está correta pra usar? 

- _A senhora poderia olhar as minhas coisas enquanto dou uma mergulhada_? 

E também seria correto usar "*dar um banho no mar"*? Ou só se fala é "tomar banho no mar"?

Muito obrigado!


----------



## guihenning

Se ela é uma moça, tratá-la por ‘senhora’ é demasiado cerimonioso e forçado. Trate-a por ‘você’. Caso seja consideravelmente mais velha, aí sim, diga ‘senhora'. Nesse caso, é possível, caso queira, substituir o condicional pelo presente do indicativo: “_Você olha/toma conta as/das minhas coisas enquanto dou um mergulho, por favor?_”
“(_vo)cê não olha as minhas coisas enquanto vou ali dar um mergulho, por favor?_” [o ’não’ não altera o sentido da frase]
Pode-se também substituir o condicional pelo imperfeito: “_será que (vo)cê podia…_”; “_(vo)cê podia…_”
Nesses casos informais e de perguntas rápidas, ‘cê’ ocorre com bastante frequência.
Caso queira adicionar uma camada a mais de polidez, pode chamá-la de ‘moça’, principalmente se você for homem. «_Moça, você poderia olhar…_»

A sua frase está boa, mas é mais comum dizer ‘_dar um mergulho_’, em vez de ‘_mergulhada_'.
“_dar um banho no mar_” não existe. A ouvidos brasileiros soa(ria) como se você banhasse o mar, desse-lhe, literalmente, um banho. Impossível. Prefira: “_tomar um banho *de* mar”, “banhar-se no/ao mar”, “dar um mergulho”._ Aliás, não só no mar. Numa banheira, por exemplo, embora uma pessoa banhe-se dentro dela, é mais comum dizer-se que toma banho *de* banheira, *de* rio, *de *mar, *de* cachoeira, riacho, etc


----------



## Carfer

Suponho que quererá a resposta par o português do Brasil, mas, como não especifica, aqui vai: no português europeu é '_olhar por'_, '_olhar pelas minhas coisas_'. Coloquialmente, talvez seja mais frequente '_dar uma olhadela'. _E dizemos _'dar um mergulho'._


----------



## intruder

@Carfer  Quanto mais respostas melhor. É  sempre bom saber como se fala lá e cá . 

@guihenning  Um detalhe. Se estou na Copacabana posso falar "dar um mergulho no mar"? Embora eu esteja no litoral do oceano? O que me parece é que muita gente fala mar, mesmo que seja o oceano. Tá certo?


----------



## guihenning

Não sei se entendi bem o que quer dizer, mas vamos lá. A faixa costeira ou beira-mar chama-se “mar”. O mar é a região costeira d’água oceânica que banha um continente. Os oceanos são vastas extensões d’água e tecnicamente diferem dos mares na profundidade, são imensamente mais profundos. Eu nunca ouvi ninguém dizer que vai mergulhar no oceano, referindo-se a um mergulho na região costeira donde quer que seja.

P.S Copacabana não tem artigo. Em Copacabana.


----------



## Farias o quê?

@guihenning, o topônimo baseia-se nalguma regra para repelir o artigo?

Poderíamos, se desejássemos, dizer e escrever "Na Copacabana dos meus anos dourados a tranquilidade e a paz de espírito caminhavam despreocupadas", "Outrora, numa Copacabana isenta de violência, viviam os cariocas sem medo algum", "Dirigiam-se domingueiros banhistas, em ônibus pouco lotados, à Copacabana de Vinicius de Moraes", "Pela acolhedora Copacabana reverenciada por Vinicius passaram muitos artistas e pessoas de todas as classes socioeconômicas" etc.


----------



## guihenning

Não se baseia porque os artigos ante toponímias são mormente questão de costume. Às vezes são obrigatórios, como com Brasil, (o Brasil), ou proibidos (Portugal), outras vezes facultativos (a França/ França). Com Copacabana não se usa.
Já no que concerne os exemplos que nos dá, eles são bem distintos daquele usado pelo intruder.
Portugal está na Europa.
Os portugueses podem sonhar com um Portugal mais justo.
São Paulo está no Brasil.
Os paulistanos podem desejar uma São Paulo mais limpa.


----------



## Vanda

E, via de regra, não diríamos oceano. Será sempre mar.


----------



## Farias o quê?

os _hidrônimos_ — nomes de rios e outros cursos de água
os _limnônimos_ — nomes de lagos
os _talassônimos_ — nomes de mares e oceanos
os _orônimos_ — nomes dos montes e outros relevos
os _corônimos_ — nomes de subdivisões administrativas e de estradas.
Fonte: Toponímia – Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre

Enquadrar-se-iam os nomes de praias como _hidrônimos_ ou _talassônimos_?


----------



## intruder

E se eu me referir à praia de Copacobana, e não o bairro. Mesmo assim não poderei falar "Meus amigos tão me esperando na Copacobana"?  (quer dizer a praia).


----------



## Farias o quê?

Quer se refira à praia, quer ao bairro, como @guihenning já disse, usamos a preposição _em_. A preposição _em_ significa _nalgum ponto inespecífico, lugar ou superfície de_. Se especificar algum ponto, lugar ou superfície da praia, você dirá "Estou no calçadão da praia de Copacabana ou na areia dela, na altura do posto X _ou_ na altura do quiosque Y _ou_ perto de ou a _n_ metros da parada de ônibus nº 123 etc."

Vinicius de Moraes e Gilberto Gil estão _em_ Copacabana = V. M. e G. G. estão 1) na ou em qualquer ponto da praia de Copacabana; _ou_ 2) perto do quiosque vermelho e branco de seu Madaleno, na altura do Posto X; _ou_ 3) na areia da praia; _ou_ 4) em qualquer ponto ou logradouro do bairro de Copacabana.


----------



## Rojerryo

intruder said:


> Olá amigos.
> Imaginem a situação, estou numa praia desacompanhado e queria dar una mergulhada. Lá perto tem uma moça sentada na areia. A frase abaixo está correta pra usar?
> 
> - _A senhora poderia olhar as minhas coisas enquanto dou uma mergulhada_?
> 
> E também seria correto usar "*dar um banho no mar"*? Ou só se fala é "tomar banho no mar"?
> 
> Muito obrigado!


Olá! O contexto da frase está correto! "*Dar banho no mar*" estaria errado na frase porque a palavra "*enquanto*" já indica uma ação acontecendo. Então o verbo em destaque, seja "dar" ou "tomar" também deveria estar sendo conjugado. Por ex: A senhora poderia olhar as minhas coisas, *enquanto eu tomo* banho no mar? Mas, "... enquanto eu tomar banho no mar?" também está correto. A frase: A senhora poderia olhar as minhas coisas, enquanto eu dou um mergulho? também é correta. Observação: "*dar banho no mar*", significa *lavar o mar*, logo fica errado, já que _mar não toma banho_.


----------



## Carfer

Rojerryo said:


> Olá! O contexto da frase está correto! "*Dar banho no mar*" estaria errado na frase porque a palavra "*enquanto*" já indica uma ação acontecendo. Então o verbo em destaque, seja "dar" ou "tomar" também deveria estar sendo conjugado. Por ex: A senhora poderia olhar as minhas coisas, *enquanto eu tomo* banho no mar? Mas, "... enquanto eu tomar banho no mar?" também está correto. A frase: A senhora poderia olhar as minhas coisas, enquanto eu dou um mergulho? também é correta. Observação: "*dar banho no mar*", significa *lavar o mar*, logo fica errado, já que _mar não toma banho_.



'_Dar banho no mar_' seria interpretado em Portugal como lavar alguém no mar.


----------



## Rojerryo

Interessante! Eu não conhecia essa expressão. Obrigado por compartilhar! No caso do meu comentário eu estava explicando que em contexto gramatical ficaria sem sentido, se considerado ao "pé da letra". E no caso de brasileiros e portugueses as expressões prontas não diferem do aprendizado porque sabemos que se trata de uma *expressão*.


----------



## Vanda

> Meus amigos tão me esperando na em Copacabana"?


----------



## guihenning

intruder said:


> E se eu me referir à praia de Copacobana, e não o bairro. Mesmo assim não poderei falar "Meus amigos tão me esperando na Copacobana"?  (quer dizer a praia).


Poder pode, porque a elipse de “praia” estaria correta. Mas não creio que ninguém falaria assim.


----------



## guihenning

Rojerryo said:


> Interessante! Eu não conhecia essa expressão. Obrigado por compartilhar! No caso do meu comentário eu estava explicando que em contexto gramatical ficaria sem sentido, se considerado ao "pé da letra". E no caso de brasileiros e portugueses as expressões prontas não diferem do aprendizado porque sabemos que se trata de uma *expressão*.


A bem verdade, ao pé da da letra significa aquilo que o Carfer disse. No Brasil é que as pessoas passaram a dar banhos umas nas outras. Em Portugal, continham dando banhos umas às outras. A preposição aqui é a do verbo dar: a. Quem dá banho, dá banho a alguém. Mas pode banhar a pessoa no mar, daí vem a literalidade da expressão e o que ela significa. Já ciente do brasileirismo, na primeira postagem eu já assinalei que a ouvidos brasileiros seria interpretado de maneira diversa. Se formos pensar por dois segundos, “dar banho em alguém” não faz gramaticalmente o menor sentido.


----------



## intruder

Está entendido ... Obrigado.


----------

